# Dizzy After Eating - After Flu & Possibly Food Poisoning



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Started out the year with a bang. First the flu for a week and then right when I started feeling better I got hit with what I suspect was a very bad case of food poisoning. Couldn't hold down anything for about 4 days straight. Even water wouldn't go anywhere but back up.

I've been feeling decent for several days now except for when I eat...anything. I get light-headed & short of breath almost to the point where I feel like I'm going to pass out. The feeling subsides after about an hour. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this after flu or even food poisoning and if it might go away on its own.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Try drinking a good bit of water and eat less at a time and see if that helps. Sometimes when you've had pretty bad stomach virus or bacterial diarrhea, the gut cannot handle more concentrated foods. When you eat something that is too strong for it you get fluid pulled into the gut and your blood pressure drops. Don't challenge your system too fast. It should pass in a few days.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

That's what I was sort of thinking. I finally got rid of my stomach acid problems a few months before all of this and it started bothering me again just in the last few days, after I started eating again. I was just soooo ready to EAT again after getting over all of this. Guess I'll tone my meals back down for the rest of the week and see how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Actually, this sounds an awful lot about a condition I learned about in surgical school. This would be one of those times I would recommend you go to your doctor and have them do some thorough testing. I'm trying desperately to recall the name of the condition. You're right on with the symptoms coming after you eat. The condition has something to do with digestion and the heart, which leads to decreased blood flow to the brain (during digestion) and can cause seizures. It was one of those medical things that many people suffered from because docs just couldn't figure out what was causing it all.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Either flu OR food poisoning will remove the electrolytes and fluids from your body, and you have had both. You might try eating some salty food, and drinking a lot more fluids.

Then, if that does not fix the problem within 30 minutes or so, see your doctor.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Postprandial hypotension.

Possible complications - 

Gut bacteria may still be off, some gut bacteria like H Pylori can give off toxins. Feed them = more toxins. You might need antibiotics, garlic and oil of oregano MIGHT help. Follow with probiotics. There is a test for H. Pylori.

Thyroid / adrenal issues. Includes diabetes and hypoglycemia. A blood test can check for this stuff.

Dehydration or blood loss. With eating there may simply not be enough liquid to sustain B.P.. 

New allergy to a food you have previously tolerated. It can happen, especially if your immune system gets confused. N.A.E.T. can usually fix that.

As a temporary measure, drink a strong cup of coffee just before eating or even have a cigarette. Plan to rest briefly after eating, and try small more frequent meals.

As a test, you might try a meal of NOTHING but meat. If that doesn't drop your B.P., you can suspect gut bacteria a little more.

If it seems to get worse or remains more than a couple more days, see a doc and ask for a full panel plus thyroid.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Try activated charcoal. I've been using it for years any time my family or I have a stomach issue. It tastes quite gritty, but the charcoal will absorb things in the stomach and intestines. Sometimes, if very nauseated, it comes up. Just take it again. I found if I take a glassful (water with the charcoal) my stomach is much, much better in a shorter period of time. 

http://www.natural-holistic-health.com/the-benefits-of-activated-charcoal/


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

therunbunch said:


> The condition has something to do with digestion and the heart, which leads to decreased blood flow to the brain (during digestion) and can cause seizures. It was one of those medical things that many people suffered from because docs just couldn't figure out what was causing it all.


Well what immediately comes to my mind is heart failure. Blood is shunted to the gut for digestion leading to inadequate perfusion of the brain.

But not a lot of other information provided and there is the history of illness which could account for the symptoms (or revealed the underlying cardiac disease).

If it were me I'd see a doc if it didn't resolved pretty soon.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Well..... I'm still alive.









I had one more spell the next day, but it wasn't as strong as the previous ones. I did check my blood pressure several times as it was happening and it was actually rising. It got up to 160/104 before the dizziness stopped and then it started dropping along with the dizzy feeling. 

I've been eating better today and no odd feelings now. Funny that you mention the thyroid issue, Harry. I had an overactive thyroid as a kid and had I-131 therapy to "fix it". I'm taking levothyroxin now for a hypothyroid. I missed a few doses when I was sick with the flu and like I said before, I couldn't keep _anything_ down with the second episode of whatever it was. So that might have easily contributed.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad you are feeling better.
My MIL, just recently found out she has Thyroid issues. She was extremely dizzy, unable to stand, walk, eat, drink, backache, unsteady, exhausted..... on and on.
Between the two bouts you suffered.....I get to the Dr. just to be on the safe side.
Dehydration also will make you VERY dizzy. Sip fluids.....don't gulp.
Best wishes!!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

How Do I said:


> I had one more spell the next day, but it wasn't as strong as the previous ones. I did check my blood pressure several times as it was happening and it was actually rising. It got up to 160/104 before the dizziness stopped and then it started dropping along with the dizzy feeling.


Your body has blood pressure sensors in various places, the primary ones in the arteries leading to your brain. If they detect pressure dropping it triggers responses to increase blood pressure to make sure your organs and your brain in particular are getting an adequate blood supply.

So your blood pressure could be rising as your body responds to the low pressures in the arteries supplying your brain.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ahhhh. I had the flu bad, especially New Years Day. I check my BP somewhat regularly, and it rose to just below what would be called an emergency. Someone in another forum was having BP issues and the flu as well. Looks like this strain of flu that has been going around messes with the BP.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> My MIL, just recently found out she has Thyroid issues. She was extremely dizzy, unable to stand, walk, eat, drink, backache, unsteady, exhausted..... on and on.
> Between the two bouts you suffered.....I get to the Dr. just to be on the safe side.
> Dehydration also will make you VERY dizzy. Sip fluids.....don't gulp.
> Best wishes!!


TY! I'm definitely feeling back to normal now. It's time for another thyroid test anyhow, so I'll be sure to mention the episodes when I make the visit. I don't know which was worse, the hyperactive thyroid I had as a kid or the hypothyroid I'm dealing with now.

Way back when, I would stay up for days at a time and then would just _crash_. I wore shorts and short sleeve shirts in the dead of Winter and would eat like a pig and NEVER gain a pound. I had horrible headaches to go along with it. Once they found out what was wrong with me they put me on Propylthiouracil and it made the effects a little easier to deal with.

The doctors ending up urging me to go with the I-131 and looking back, I probably wouldn't do it again. I wasn't too happy about sucking down radioactive material as a kid and ever more so now. LOL Now it's harder than ever to keep the weight off and I feel fatigued most of the time. Oh well. Hope your MIL has better choices available to her today and gets to feeling better!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

TY. She is going next week for another test... will take the pill that glows and go back for a scan the next day. She is doing a bit better.. It is amazing the impact a Thyroid issue can have on just........functioning..... She also has other serious medical issues... 
You take good care!!


----------

